# Rabbet Question from a newbie



## jeffvan (Aug 10, 2008)

I am building a stand for a TV using 3/4" maple ply. I want to use a router to join the pieces with dados for dividers, and rabbets for the sides. 

My question is how do I make 3/4" wide rabbets to fit the ply flush, when the rabbeting bits I've seen are 1/2" max?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you wanting to make a locking rabbet like this?









The bit you can use is a 3/8" straight bit. A bit 1/2 the thickness of the plywood. Make sure the ply is really 3/4".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

It sounds like you are talking about two types of bits.

If you are using 3/4' thick stock for the back the rabbit bit set below will do the job the other set is for putting dado cuts for plywood for the dividers..

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5549
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/483
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5559


========



jeffvan said:


> I am building a stand for a TV using 3/4" maple ply. I want to use a router to join the pieces with dados for dividers, and rabbets for the sides.
> 
> My question is how do I make 3/4" wide rabbets to fit the ply flush, when the rabbeting bits I've seen are 1/2" max?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Although they are hard to find, there are rabbet bits available in heights other than 1/2in (12.7 mm). Freud and Rockler are two such sources that come to mind. 

Of course I wrote this post before I checked out the web sites named by Bobj3.

There is another parameter of rabbet bits (and slot cutting bits) that seems to me to get nowhere near enough attention: the radius of the cut (diameter of the bit)


----------

